

No More Plastic Legos? Company Searches for 'Sustainable' Material - uptown
http://www.nbcnews.com/science/environment/no-more-plastic-legos-company-searches-sustainable-material-n379976

======
ocdtrekkie
Why would they need this? LEGOs last forever and can be resold and passed down
through generations...

...Oh, they just want to lower product quality so people have to buy new
LEGOs. :)

